# 1964 Schwinn American Deluxe



## smathews592 (Jan 19, 2011)

I found a 1964 Schwinn American Deluxe that I am going to look at.  It is advertised as all original and stored out of the weather.  Asking price is $200.  Anyone knowlegable about this bike and it's value?


----------



## HARPO (Jan 19, 2011)

If it's in excellent condition, the tank is worth about $100 alone.


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 19, 2011)

Are you near Stl? I saw that one listed, that '64 is really late in the "tank bike" era, and they're a far cry from the beautiful, flamboyant, excessive balloon tire tankers. Although I have never bought one of those I have bought a few Schwinns that use the same cantilever frames. I haven't paid more than $35 for a 60's era cantilever, but my intentions were to refresh them and help find them a new owner. 
I like the coppertone paint and if it's in good condition and it would be a bike you would keep and use I might pay $125. 
Caveat: if it's got the optional 2-speed kickback rear hub I'd go $150 on it for sure.

The seller says it's missing a pedal and it needs new tubes. A newer set of correct pedals might run you $10-$20, new tubes another $6-$10 total, but if it needs new tubes I bet it needs new tires, something I'm very picky about. If they're all cracked I'd replace them without thinking twice, another $20-$50.


----------



## smathews592 (Jan 19, 2011)

I am near Stl.  Yep that's the post I am talking about.  I talked to her and it sounds like it is in very good condition.  The old lady she bought her house from had left it in the basement and it has been there ever since.  I may look at it tomorrow night and make her an offer.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## HARPO (Jan 19, 2011)

As far as prices for pedals, etc., you're on the low side Talewinds. Have you checked Schwinn pedals on ebay lately? And about the tires...remember, only tires made for Schwinn rims will fit, not your average bicycle tire. They need to say Schwinn S7 on the tire itself, and these are a bit harder to find (and will cost more).


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Jan 20, 2011)

Take a look at the bike and your heart will lead your pocket book!  Get it for $150 if possible!  Middleweight prices have risen...the $20 finds are getting harder and harder to come by!


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 20, 2011)

HARPO said:


> As far as prices for pedals, etc., you're on the low side Talewinds. Have you checked Schwinn pedals on ebay lately? And about the tires...remember, only tires made for Schwinn rims will fit, not your average bicycle tire. They need to say Schwinn S7 on the tire itself, and these are a bit harder to find (and will cost more).




I simply guessed the wheels to be S5-S6 rather than S7. I bought S6 tires a whiles back for $9 each.... I see some S7's for $30 per set, buy-it-now. But all in all, I have been guilty of estimating low on the price of bike parts lately, just ask my wife


----------

